# Mid '80s Alpine experts, AUX input help!



## Agent13 (Mar 17, 2014)

All,

My 7902 has an Input DIN, but I have no idea how to trigger it on the HU. I am looking to add a 3.5mm jack through it, and am wondering if anyone knows how I can accomplish this.

Thanks!


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

ALPINE CAR RADIO STEREO 8-PIN M-BUS DIN CABLE CORD TO RCA JACK CD CHANGER PORT | eBay


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

This is probably more like what you need.

VINTAGE ALPINE CAR STEREO RADIO AMPLIFIER EQUALIZER DIN TO RCA ADAPTERS NEW | eBay


----------

